# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Сказки; пожалуйста, исправьте ошибки.

## Martin Miles

В далней стране жил мальчик, который собирал деньги лежавшие у дороги. С деньгями купал конфет. Мальчик не знал почему деньги лежали там. Когда спросил его родителей, отец сказал, "Деньги происходит из земли; человека вырывает металл из земли, да он желает возвращаться, идти домой и так падает к земле". Мать сказала, "Когда люди путещестуют даваут деньги Боге избегать опасности; деньги принадлежает Боге. Мальчик бояется; перестал его практику. Это - что родители пожелали. 16.02.2010. Laudate Deo.

----------


## Оля

The English version wouldn't hurt. 
At least for the "человека вырывает металл из земли, да он желает возвращаться, идти домой и так падает к земле" part.

----------


## Medved

> В далней стране жил мальчик, который собирал деньги лежавшие у дороги. С деньгями купал конфет. Мальчик не знал почему деньги лежали там. Когда спросил его родителей, отец сказал, "Деньги происходит из земли; человека вырывает металл из земли, да он желает возвращаться, идти домой и так падает к земле". Мать сказала, "Когда люди путещестуют даваут деньги Боге избегать опасности; деньги принадлежает Боге. Мальчик бояется; перестал его практику. Это - что родители пожелали. 16.02.2010. Laudate Deo.

 В далёкой стране жил мальчик, который собирал деньги, лежащие у дороги. На эти деньги покупал конфеты. Мальчик не знал, почему деньги лежат там. Когда он спросил родителей, отец сказал: "Деньги происходят из земли. Человек выкапывает металл из земли и делает из него деньги, но этот металл пытается вернуться домой (назад в землю), вот почему эти деньги лежат там". Мать сказала: "Когда люди путешествуют, дают деньги Богу и он оберегает их от опасности. Деньги принадлежат Богу." Мальчик испугался и перестал этим заниматься. Это - то, что пожелали родители.

----------


## Martin Miles

Спасибо огромное.

----------


## Marlow

Eugene, why is a present active participle used here in "деньги, лежащие у дороги," when the rest of the sentence was in past tense. The same with this sentence "Мальчик не знал, почему деньги лежат там," I don't really understand why "to lie" is present tense. 
Thanks

----------


## Оля

> Eugene, why is a present active participle used here in "деньги, лежащие у дороги," when the rest of the sentence was in past tense. The same with this sentence "Мальчик не знал, почему деньги лежат там," I don't really understand why "to lie" is present tense.

 There is no sequence of tenses in Russian. When the boy saw the money, it was the present tense for him. In Russian we say, for example: "_He always told her that he loves her_" (not "loved"). If you say "loved" in this sentence in Russian, it would mean that his love was already in the past at the moments he was saying that.
So, we sort of say in Russian: _He always told her "I love you"_ (not "loved", right?).

----------


## Marlow

Ok, so "В далёкой стране жил мальчик, который собирал деньги, лежащие у дороги"    means: In a far country lived a boy, who was collecting money laying (present tense) on the road." 
Whereas "В далёкой стране жил мальчик, который собирал деньги, полежавшие у дороги." is something that Russians would not say, though we do often, meaning "In a far country lived a boy, who was collecting money lying (past tense) on the ground.  
I put the tense of lie/lay, etc. in parentheses because the verb forms are probably wrong; I still don't quite understand how to use them and most native English speakers don't.  
Thanks Оля

----------


## Оля

> Whereas "В далёкой стране жил мальчик, который собирал деньги, полежавшие у дороги" is something that Russians would not say

 Definitely not  :: 
Well, actually you can say "_лежавшие_" (not "_лежащие_") which means "money that _lay_ on the road", and it would be okay too (but "лежащие" is here better anyway). But "_полежавшие_" would mean a money that _have been lying on the road for a while_ and would sound ridiculous.

----------


## Medved

money that lay on the road 
money that lies on the road (water flows - same)

----------


## Ramil

Где та страна, интересно. Я бы с готовностью туда эмигрировал.  ::

----------


## Martin Miles

In my country, and I suppose many others, one sees small change, pennies, lying by the roadside, especially at bus stops.

----------


## Lampada

На пляжах народ с металлоискателями находят в песке кучи монет.

----------


## Оля

> На пляжах народ с металлоискателями наход*и*т в песке кучи монет.

  

> In my country, and I suppose many others, one sees small change, pennies, lying by the roadside, especially at bus stops.

 Then "_...он собирал деньги, которые находил у дороги_". If one says that the money "лежали" on the road, it sounds like someone put it there for some purpose.

----------


## Martin Miles

В далёким и давном стране жил мудрый разведчик. По никому работал, только сам. Разведчик обнаруждал секреты людей пишувшие на бумага в секретном языке и перевожал эти в нормальный язык. Он никогда не пожелал деньгям из авторов секретов, только люблил знание, и так он жил счастой жизнь, и был стар когда ухал эту землю .20.02.2010 Laudate dominum.

----------


## Medved

> В далёким и давном стране жил мудрый разведчик. По никому работал, только сам. Разведчик обнаруждал секреты людей пишувшие на бумага в секретном языке и перевожал эти в нормальный язык. Он никогда не пожелал деньгям из авторов секретов, только люблил знание, и так он жил счастой жизнь, и был стар когда ухал эту землю

 В далёкой стране давно жил мудрый разведчик. Он ни на кого не работал, только сам на себя. Разведчик искал секреты людей, пишущих на бумаге на секретном языке и переводил их на нормальный язык. Он никогда не давал деньги авторам секретов, а просто любил знание. И так он жил счастливой жизнью, и когда состарился уехал на эту землю. 
The tale is cloudy enough, next time give the English version, please. 
Typical mistakes:
1. In Russian, In English, In the "Normal" language - uses either:
- НА preposition and the corresponding case (каком- the prepositional one): На русском языке, на английском языке, на нормальный язык.
- ПО-... preposition and по-русски, по-английски, по-испански.
if you use "язык"/language, use the 1-st version, otherwise, use the 2-nd one. 
2. _В далёким и давном стране жил мудрый разведчик._
U've used right case for стране, but forgot about "далёкой и давней".They refer to стране and there's the В-preposition, and these use the prepositional case, as well. And it's just старой стране or давно. 
3. "...перевожал эти..."
Это/Эти in Russian need a reference. And the "these"-word should be translated as either "эти (what) секреты", or the short one - "их" (они in the case of "кого"-accusative).
And the перевожал is not a word in Russian   ::

----------


## Martin Miles

Спасибо. Нет английского версии.

----------


## Medved

версия - feminine, thus "нет английск*ой* версии". Okay.

----------


## Martin Miles

> Он никогда не давал деньги авторам секретов

 Он никогда не _искал_ денег из авторов секретов.

----------


## Martin Miles

According to the boy's mother, the money was put there for a purpose; who knows? maybe she was right.

----------


## SPZenA

[quote=Martin Miles] 

> Он никогда не давал деньги авторам секретов

 Он никогда не _искал_ деньгей из авторов секретов.[/quote:w1j7yka5]
Why "искал"? And not "деньгей", it's wrong   ::  Maybe "денег" or "деньги"?

----------


## Оля

> According to the boy's mother, the money was put there for a purpose

 But it's not his mother who is telling us the story. It's Author. I just told you how strange that phrase sounds in Russian. It's up to you.

----------


## Zaya

> Английской версии нет.

 А зря.
Ты явно в уме переводил с английского, будет проще, если ты сам напишешь фразы, которые ты перевел буквально, чем мы тут будем ломать голову, почему ты выбрал глагол "искал" и т. д.

----------


## Martin Miles

> It's up to you.

 Именно.

----------


## Оля

> а просто любил знание

 В данном случае "he only loved the knowledge" однозначно что-то вроде "_ему просто нравилось знать чужую тайну_", и уж никак не "_любил Знание_" which sounds like he was Harry Potter.

----------


## Martin Miles

> В данном случае "he only loved the knowledge" однозначно что-то вроде "ему просто нравилось знать чужую тайну", и уж никак не "любил Знание" which sounds like he was Harry Potter.

   ::

----------


## Martin Miles

> Разведчик искал секреты людей, пишущих на бумаге

  секреты людей, пишувшие  на бумаге, аnd, since you asked for an English version, he did not go looking for these secrets, they were just found by him. in English, _secrets found by him_ can be a little different to_ secrets  which he found_. To explain myself further, he did not ask the authors of these secrets for money, he just enjoyed knowing what they were getting up to, and he delighted in the challenge of deciphering their codes. It was good excercise for his brain. Laudate dominum.

----------


## Martin Miles

Однажды ночью свет отключился. Нам пришлось в тёмной кухне. Становилось всё темнее и тёмнее, боялись всё больше и больше. Мать отвела нас в кровать и молилась с нами. Утром свет включился. 
Skaska: When the lights went out. One night we had a blackout. We were forced to eat dinner in the dark kitchen. It got darker and darker; we became more and more afraid. Mother took us to bed and prayed with us. In the morning the lights came back on. 
This is based on a school exercise I found discarded at a bus stop. I added just one small element to the tale, one small feature which I think makes a big difference. There was something written in code at the bottom of the page. I think I have deciphered it. 
Laudate dominum.

----------


## Medved

> Одна ночь светы погаснули. Должен ужинать в тёмном кухне. Смеркался более и более; пугались более и более. Мать водила нас в кровать. В кровате мы молимся. В завтре светы вернют. 
> Skaska: When the lights went out. One night we had a blackout. We were forced to eat dinner in the dark kitchen. It got darker and darker; we became more and more afraid. Mother took us to bed and prayed with us. In the morning the lights came back on.

 Однажды ночью свет отключился. Нам пришлось ужинать в тёмно*й* кухне. Становилось всё темнее и темнее, мы боялись всё больше и больше. Мать отвела нас в кровать и молилась с нами. Утром свет включился. 
1. Погаснуть - погасли
2. Одн*ой* ночью. Однажды ночью - better
3. Светы - isn't a word. Maybe only plurals for Света (Светлана) - name, although I dunno how to went out "Свету".
4. Тёмн*ой* кухне
5. Смеркалось. but it's about natural process of the twilight falling, and we usually don't use it when talking about inside of some building or room.
6. Мать водила sounds like some habitual action like Мать водила нас в кровать каждый день.
That's not all, I'll add some more later.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks Eugene. 

> Светы - isn't a word. Maybe only plurals for Света (Светлана) - name, although I dunno how to went out "Свету".

   ::  In English, if you are referring to a person, you would say: _I don't know how to snuff out Sveta_ or something like that.

----------


## Martin Miles

In the far country, long ago, our wise spy visited a delicatessen.
He went up to the pretty girl behind the counter. 'What is it you sell here"? he asked her. She pretended not to understand. He rephrased the question: "Who is your employer"? "My boss", she replied. Then he reminded her of his first question: "What is it you sell"? and she acknowledged the truth behind his line of questioning. Later, he asked her if he could buy something using 150 single cents that he had found by the side of the road and at bus stops. The pretty girl behind the counter said she would have to ask her boss. There was such a look of shame on her face when her employer appeared and turned out to be an old hag. Laudate dominum.

----------


## Martin Miles

В далекой стране давно мудрый разведчик вшёл магазин. Сказал с девушкой, служащой:
"Что продаваешь сюда"?
"Не поминаю", притворилась.
"Кто - ваш работадатель" ? вновь постарался.
"Мой хозяин".
"Теперь помните  мой первйы вопрос: Что _продаваешь_ сюда" ?
Без слов девушка призналась.

----------


## translationsnmru

Давным-давно, в одной далёкой стране мудрый разведчик вошёл в магазин. Он спросил работающую там девушку: 
— Что вы продаёте здесь?
— Не понимаю, — притворилась она.
— На кого вы работаете? — предпринял он другую попытку.
— На моего хозяина.
— Теперь вспомните мой первый вопрос: на кого вы работаете?
Девушка тут же призналась. 
Где-то так.

----------


## Basil77

Так и хочется прибавить что-то в духе: 
 А пройдут пионеры - салют мальчишу!

----------


## Martin Miles

Спасибо.

----------


## Rusin

> In the far country, long ago, our wise spy visited a delicatessen.
> He went up to the pretty girl behind the counter. 'What is it you sell here"? he asked her. She pretended not to understand. He rephrased the question: "Who is your employer"? "My boss", she replied. Then he reminded her of his first question: "What is it you sell"? and she acknowledged the truth behind his line of questioning. Later, he asked her if he could buy something using 150 single cents that he had found by the side of the road and at bus stops. The pretty girl behind the counter said she would have to ask her boss. There was such a look of shame on her face when her employer appeared and turned out to be an old hag. Laudate dominum.

 В далёкой стране, давным-давно, наш остроумный шпион посетил гастроном.
Он подошёл к милой девушке, стоявшей у прилавка. "Что Вы здесь продаёте?" спросил он. Она притворилась, что не понимает его. Он перефразировал свой вопрос: "Кто Ваш работодатель? ". "Мой босс", ответила она. После этого он напомнил ей свой первый вопрос: " Что Вы здесь продаёте?" *она осознала правду в его допросе*.(this last sentence sounds ridiculous)
Позже он спросил её, может ли он здесь купить что-либо на 150 центов, которые он нашел на обочине и на остановке. Девушка у прилавка сказала, что ей надо-бы спросить у её босса.  Когда  появился её работодатель, он оказался "старой ведьмой". Laudate dominum.
P.s. The only one thing I didn't get properly is "and she acknowledged the truth behind his line of questioning" (I marked it in the text by * :: . I understand every word, but.. I can't put them together to make a sense... Maybe someone else will help with it, or if u try to explain it in other way, I'll be able to translate it properly-)  ::

----------


## SAn

Наш — *разведчик* (умный, честный, добрый, справедливый, ...)
Иностранный — *шпион* (глупый, лживый, жестокий, беспринципный, ...)
Здесь, конечно, речь _не_ идёт об употреблении этих слов в соответствии с нормами международного права.

----------


## Martin Miles

Мальчик смотрел реку, и увидел лист, который не пожелал вестись в море. Лист сказал: "Мальчик, будьте моим спасителём! Я происхожу  He из моря, а из земли. B море умру, будьте моим спасителём"!
Да мальчик не мог спасти лист, который вёзся в море, как Офeлия.

----------


## Medved

> Мальчик смотрел реку, и увидел лист, который не пожелал вестись в море. Лист сказал:
> --Мальчик, будьте моим спасителём! Я не происхожу из моря, а из земли; в море умру, будьте моим спасителём!--
> Да мальчик не мог спасти лист, который вёзся в море, как Офилия.

 Мальчик смотрел на реку и увидел лист, который не желал плыть в море.
Лист сказал*: "*Мальчик, будьте моим спасител*е*м*!"*. *-* Я происхожу *не из моря*, а из земли, в море *я* умру*. Б*удьте моим спасителем!
Но мальчик не мог спасти лист, который нёсся в море как (Офелия?). 
1. Russian direct speech punctuation pattern: He said: "Hello! How are you?". 
2. I haven't came from sea (probably):
- Я происхожу не из моря -- the *most common* way to say such things.
- (Нет.) Я не происхожу из моря -- to negate the "Ты происходишь из моря"-phrase, said previously.
And it's used rarer than the previous variant with the [Who/what + verb + не + reference] pattern. 
E.g.
Я люблю *не тебя*. = "I love not you" (negates the object -- I love someone else)
"I came not from sea - I came from somewhere else".
Я *не люблю* тебя. = I don't love you (negates the verb -- I don't _love_ you - I _hate_ you.)
I did *not come* from sea. I rode from sea.  :: . 
Ты пришёл ко мне? - Нет я пришёл не к тебе. Negates the object (ко мне).
Ты пришёл ко мне? - Нет я не пришёл, (я приехал на машине). Negates the verb (пришёл). 
3. "Умру - будьте" part: there are 2 different types of statements running together in one sentence. Повествовательное и побудительное (о как, я еще помню что-то со школы  :: ) -- A narrative one and an impelling one. And they would look better when cut apart into 2 different sentences.

----------


## koynas

I think Rusin already did a great translation; I am just going to add about the "the truth" that the waitress acknowledged.  I think it probably has to do with the way the spy asked the questions.  He first asked what they were selling, then asked who was in charge, and then again asked about the products.  May be the "truth" here refers to the fact that what is being sold depends more on the boss's whishes and not as much on the name of the store.  May be a conspiracy was implied?  Just a thought.    ::

----------


## RussianGuy

"and she acknowledged the truth behind his line of questioning" 
"И она догадалась к чему он клонит" Я бы так перевёл =) 
ICQ: 320-419-997

----------


## Martin Miles

Much obliged, eugene for your informative reply. I am away from my PC at the moment, so I don't have access to the cyrillic keyboard. That's why I couldn't write the "nye iz morya" properly.

----------


## Roza

> Лист сказал: "Мальчик, будьте моим спасителем!".
> - Я происхожу не из моря, а из земли, в море я умру. Будьте моим спасителем!

 Что-то лист у тебя какой-то нерусский. Литературно будет: "Спаси меня, мальчик!".
"Будь моим спасителем!" - так может разве что та самая *А*фелия высказаться (предварительно приняв соблазнительную позу), очень уж вычурно. По пунктуации: если уж ты начал оформлять монолог листа, как монолог, то весь текст должен быть в кавычках. Через тире пишутся диалоги. Можно все через тире написать, если ты считаешь, что лист ведет с мальчиком диалог.

----------


## Medved

> Что-то лист у тебя какой-то нерусский

 Да, он действительно нерусский. Он китаец.  ::   
Розочк, welcome
Я стараюсь сохранить стилистику исходного текста.
Во-первых, так лучше для обучения - чел смотрит на СВОИ ошибки без рефраза.
По-идее весь этот текст можно было бы переписать в литературном варианте, но так я его бы совсем запутал.
Во-вторых, сохранение авторского слова мне интереснее в плане обучения (моего) английскому.
Так, "be my saver" и "save me" отличаются довольно сильно.
Что касается пунктуации - она никогда не была моей сильной стороной  ::  , так что если есть еще коррекции - welcome
Напиши как должно быть и все тебе скажут спасибо, а я буду первый в очереди. 
Я, кстати, тоже знаю кучу всего что может сказать дама, приняв соблазнительную позу.  :: 
Но вот фраза насчет "спасителя"   ::   почему-то где-то в конце списка.  ::

----------


## Martin Miles

Davnim-davno zhil tarakan, kotoriy khotel govorit' s chelovekom.Kogda chelovek sadilsya v komnate nasekom kralsya vperedi i ostanovilsya. Chelovek posmotrel tarakan. Nasekom makhnul dliniy praviy chlen. Chelovek dvinul ruky tovo boka. Tarakan stal ochen' schastlivom. 
Martin Miles 28.03.2010.

----------


## Lampada

Транслит не приветствуется на нашем форуме, тем более в разделе "Только по-русски".

----------


## gRomoZeka

А-а-а! Зачем так быстро!  ::  Я хотела исправить. 
Ладно, из того, что запомнилось: 
словое "насекомое" - среднего рода (_neutral_), т.е. нужно говорить "насекомое остановилось" (или "таракан остановился"). Слово "член" здесь не подходит, его нужно заменить на слово "л*а*пка" (_plural_ лапки), если ты имеешь в виду legs, или "*у*сик" (если это feeler). 
Сказка хорошая. Мне понравилась.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Извини, Громозекочка!  Поставила обратно.

----------


## SPZenA

> Davnim-davno zhil tarakan, kotoriy khotel govorit' s chelovekom.Kogda chelovek sadilsya v komnate nasekom kralsya vperedi i ostanovilsya. Chelovek posmotrel tarakan. Nasekom makhnul dliniy praviy chlen. Chelovek dvinul ruky tovo boka. Tarakan stal ochen' schastlivom. 
> Martin Miles 28.03.2010.

 Hi  :: 
I think, i can write it with russian letters.
So,
Давным-давно жил таракан, который хотел говорить с человеком. Когда человек садился в комнате, насекомое кралось впереди, и остановилось. Человек посмотрел на таракана. Насекомое махнуло длинным правым усиком. Человек махнул рукой вбок. (I don't understand "tovo boka", and think, what you meaned this) Таракан стал очень счастливым.
Cool  ::

----------


## Martin Miles

Spasibo. 
Martin Miles (away from his PC.)

----------


## Martin Miles

The key to the fable is that businesses sometimes sell more than they advertise. An Englishman might have the surname 'Butcher' because his ancestor sold meat, or because his ancestor _sold meat_. Starrysky can tell you all about that.

----------


## Martin Miles

Long ago there lived a grey cat, the mother of two, weak, tomcats, also grey. Nobody knows why she killed them, but when she had a strong, black tomcat, it survived, and even chased away the murdress. 
Davnim-davno zhil seraya koshka, mat' cheti samtsi, tozhe seraya. Nikto znaet pochemu im ubila, da kogda rodilas' sil'niy, cherniy, samtsi, perezhil, i dazhe vignal perestupnitsu. 
Martin Miles, Easter Sunday, 2010. 
The fable is called 'Alma Mater'. I am guessing that Russians also use this Latin expression to refer to their old schools.

----------


## SPZenA

> Long ago there lived a grey cat, the mother of two, weak, tomcats, also grey. Nobody knows why she killed them, but when she had a strong, black tomcat, it survived, and even chased away the murdress. 
> Davnim-davno zhil seraya koshka, mat' cheti samtsi, tozhe seraya. Nikto znaet pochemu im ubila, da kogda rodilas' sil'niy, cherniy, samtsi, perezhil, i dazhe vignal perestupnitsu. 
> Martin Miles, Easter Sunday, 2010. 
> The fable is called 'Alma Mater'. I am guessing that Russians also use this Latin expression to refer to their old schools.

 Hi.
Давным-давно жила (Кошка is feminine) серая кошка, мать четы самцов, тоже серой (Чета is feminine too). Никто не знает, почему она их убила, но когда родился сильный чёрный кот (Кот is masculine), он выжил, и даже выгнал преступницу.
Самцы - it is plural. "Самец" is single, and it mean "мужской пол".

----------


## Martin Miles

> Hi.
> Давным-давно жила (Кошка is feminine) серая кошка, мать четы самцов, тоже серой (Чета is feminine too). Никто не знает, почему она их убила, но когда родился сильный чёрный кот (Кот is masculine), он выжил, и даже выгнал преступницу.
> Самцы - it is plural. "Самец" is single, and it mean "мужской пол".

 Thanks SPZenA, for your rapid response(!!).

----------


## Martin Miles

Long ago there lived a girl who had a powerful nose. She could smell things that were very far away. To avoid discomfort, she asked her friends to wear brightly coloured clothes. 
Davnim-davno zhila devushka c mogushchestvennim nosom. Ona mogla chuctvovat' ochen' otdalennaya veshch'. Izbegat' neudobstvo, sprashivala eyo drugi nosit' blestyashchie odezhda. 
Martin Miles, Easter Monday, 2010.

----------


## Ramil

> Long ago there lived a girl who had a powerful nose. She could smell things that were very far away. To avoid discomfort, she asked her friends to wear brightly coloured clothes. 
> Davnim-davno zhila devushka c mogushchestvennim nosom. Ona mogla chuctvovat' ochen' otdalennaya veshch'. Izbegat' neudobstvo, sprashivala eyo drugi nosit' blestyashchie odezhda. 
> Martin Miles, Easter Monday, 2010.

 Могущественный нос - это большой нос. Ты же имеешь ввиду чувствительный нос (а ещё лучше - тонкое обоняние). 
Давным-давно жила(-была) девушка с очень чувствительным носом. Она могла чувствовать запахи на очень большом расстоянии. Чтобы избежать неудобств, она просила своих друзей носить яркую (ярко-раскрашенную) одежду. 
One more thing - how do brightly-colored clothes help in avoiding smells?

----------


## Martin Miles

> One more thing - how do brightly-colored clothes help in avoiding smells?

 First of all, thanks for the correction. With regard to your question, try asking your wife, or your girlfriend, and see what answer you get. You might be surprised. I'll give you a clue, though. I think it was Aristotle who said that _one pain drives out another_.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  One more thing - how do brightly-colored clothes help in avoiding smells?   First of all, thanks for the correction. With regard to your question, try asking your wife, or your girlfriend, and see what answer you get. You might be surprised. I'll give you a clue, though. I think it was Aristotle who said that _one pain drives out another_.

  ::  Is that some kind of what we call 'female logic'?

----------


## Martin Miles

> Is that some kind of what we call 'female logic'?

 Have you and your Swedish friend communicated recently?  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Ramil  One more thing - how do brightly-colored clothes help in avoiding smells?   First of all, thanks for the correction. With regard to your question, try asking your wife, or your girlfriend, and see what answer you get. You might be surprised. I'll give you a clue, though. I think it was Aristotle who said that _one pain drives out another_.

 So, she might have had a very long sight too, haven't she?

----------


## Martin Miles

> So, she might have had a very long sight too, haven't she?

 Yes. And I don't mean the girl with the nose.  ::

----------


## LuxDefensor

> Originally Posted by Martin Miles  мать четы самцов

 Better use "Мать двух самцов" because "чета" now means married couple. Using this word for just "a pair" is obsolete. Correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## Martin Miles

> Better use "Мать двух самцов" because "чета" now means married couple. Using this word for just "a pair" is obsolete. Correct me if I'm wrong.

 Thanks, I'll bear that in mind. I like the ending in SPZenA's version: on VIZHIL, i dazhe VIGNAL prestupnitsu. That effect is not in the English variant.

----------


## StuG

Давным-давно здесь жила серая кошка, мать двух серых и слабых котят. Никто не знает, зачем она убила их. Но когда у неё появился чёрный и сильный котёнок, то он выжил и даже выгнал убийцу прочь.
"преступница" does not match there by implication

----------


## Martin Miles

Long ago, in a far country, two men were playing a game of chess. Victory went to the player with the white pieces who kept his queen close to her king, while the the other lady wandered about here and there. Finally, the white queen left her husband and mated the black monarch.  
Davnim-davno v dalekoi strane dva muzhchinov igrali v shakhmati. Pobeditel' bil on c belimi muzhchinami, kotoriy podzherval evo damu i korol' blizki, kogda drugaya dama khodila siuda i tam. V konetse belaya dama ykhodila muzha, i ubila chernovo korolya. 
Martin Miles, Sunday, April 18th, 2010 A.D.

----------


## LuxDefensor

"A long time ago in a galaxy far away" (c)   ::   (Sorry, couldn't hold it)   

> Long ago, in a far country, two men were playing a game of chess. Victory went to the player with the white pieces who kept his queen close to her king, while the the other lady wandered about here and there. Finally, the white queen left her husband and mated the black monarch.  
> Davnim-davno v dalekoi strane dva muzhchinov igrali v shakhmati. Pobeditel' bil on c belimi muzhchinami, kotoriy podzherval evo damu i korol' blizki, kogda drugaya dama khodila siuda i tam. V konetse belaya dama ykhodila muzha, i ubila chernovo korolya. 
> Martin Miles, Sunday, April 18th, 2010 A.D.

  

> dva muzhchinov

  - правильно: "двое мужчин" или "два человека"
Следующее предложение лучше сформулировать по-другому:
Победили белые, потому что игрок охранял короля ферзем, в то время, как черная королева бегала по всей доске. В конце-концов белая королева оставила мужа и поствила мат черному королю. 
1) In Russian chess Queen is called "Ферзь". "Королева" - non-official name. And BTW "Ферзь" is masculine. It's some kind of counsellor.
2) "pieces" (chess) means "фигуры"
3) "while" in this context better to translate "в то время как" or "тогда как". May be even "пока" (though it's not very good)
4) "khodila siuda i tam" - правильно: "ходила туда-сюда".
5) "i ubila chernovo korolya" - too dramatic. In the original text it's just mate.

----------


## LuxDefensor

Кстати, этот рассказ напомнил мне об одной из самых смешных шахматных партий. Прошу прощения за гигантскую цитату, но в он-лайне текста не нашел:  

> — Это умные шахматы, — сказал Сен, расставляя заспанные фигурки на доске, — они все правила сами знают. В целом ничего сложного, обычная игра в солдатики. Вот это пешки, они ходят... 
>      Развнедел внимательно кивал и повторял движения Сена, запоминая ходы фигур. 
>      — Чего зря гонять? — ворчали те. — Или уже играть давай, или нечего тут руками хвататься. 
>      Заминка вышла с конем. Узнав, что эта фигура ходит буквой «Г», декан почему-то начал переставлять ее по очень сложной траектории. 
>      — Нет-нет, профессор! Не английской «G», а русской «Г»! 
>      — Так это еще языки знать надо? — расстроился Развнедел. — Я в такую игру всегда проигрывать буду. 
>      — Языки — только в пределах одной буквы. 
>      — Все равно много. Ладно, пусть эта лошадь (конь в руке декана фыркнул) ходит буквой «L»* [Интересно, а как объясняют принципы движения шахматного коня в Объединенных Арабских Эмиратах или, того похлеще, в Японии? То-то среди чемпионов мира по шахматам нет ни одного японца или эмира]. 
>      «А Развнедел не чужд логики, — подумал Сен. — Как бы чего не вышло!» 
> ...

 (с) А.Жвалевский, И.Мытько. Девять подвигов Сена Аесли (Таки да: пародия на Гарри Поттера, правда делает оригинал на раз  ::  )

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks defensor. Actually, the Russian version is the original, as bad as it is. I'll get around to reading the other story a little later.

----------


## LuxDefensor

You mean, you translate from Russian into English?   ::  
If so then I revoke all my "corrections"  ::  I can see no mistakes in English version (if not to count typo when double "the" occured)

----------


## Martin Miles

Davnim-davno v Svatoy Rossii zhil starik, prekrasniy shakhmatist. Odin den' neznakomets, mal'chik, poseshchal shakhmatist sedoy.
--Zhelayu igrat' v shakhmati,--skazal mal'chik. 
Starik zhelal otvergnut' mal'chik, da kogda posmotrel krasniy mal'chik c volosami chernimi kak per'yami vorona, i glazami cinimi kak nebom letom, starik sedoy sloglasilsya. Igrali odna partiyu. Ona bila udivlenie. Mal'chik bil pobeditel'. Igrali drugoy partiyu, i tretei. Eshchyo mal'chik bil pobeditel'.
--Ckazite mne, kto vi b samom dele,--skazal sedoy shakhmatist. 
--Ya rassil'niy Bozha,-- skazal mal'chik. Mezhdu vas i vashevo brata imeetsya nenavisti. Bog skazaet vas, chto ni bi ni on vinovatiy. Esli primryaite c im Bog blagoslovit vas. Starik slushaetsya Bozhu i poluchal blagoslovlenie. 
Long ago in Holy Russsia, there lived an old man who was also a very good chess player. One day a stranger, a little boy visited the grey haired chess player.
"I would like to play a game of chess," the boy said.
The old man wanted to say no, but when he looked at the fair faced cherub, who had hair the colour of raven's feathers and eyes blue like the summer sky, the grey haired old man agreed. They played one game. The result was a surprise. The boy was the winner. They played another game and a third. Still the boy won.
"Tell me who you really are," said the grey haired chess player.
"I am a messenger of God," said the boy. "There is enmity between you and your brother. God says to you that neither you nor he is to blame. You will be blessed if you go to him and make peace. The old man did as he was told and received the blessing.

----------


## Дима

Все правильно, только кириллицы не хватает - букву "ы" заменить-то нечем. И, может быть, было бы правильнее "на Святой Руси"?  ::

----------


## Ada

I am a messenger of God
Я посланник Божий

----------


## Ada

"There is enmity between you and your brother. God says to you that neither you nor he is to blame. You will be blessed if you go to him and make peace. The old man did as he was told and received the blessing. 
Есть вражда между тобой и твоим братом. Господь сказал, что ни ты ни он не виноваты. Ты будишь благославлен, если пойдешь к брату и помиришься с ним.  И старик сдалал по слову Божьему, и получил благословение.

----------


## Ada

"Igrali odna partiyu" - Сыграли одну партию.
In Russian:
одна партия
but одну партию

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks Ada for your corrections. It seems to me that devout Russians try to avoid using the word "Bog". Am I right? 
One thing, you said: Gospod' ckazal, chto ni ti ni on ne vinovati. I think that should be vinovat, neither you (singular) nor he (singular) is guilty.

----------


## Seraph

Say, Martin, do you know that there is a Cyrillic keyboard you can use online?  Google has one, and you can see how it works at http://www.russianenglishdictionary.org/  it converts your keyboard entry to Cyrillic, using the pattern on the keyboard it shows. 
From this you can copy paste into the forum.  It's probably easier than transliteration.

----------


## Martin Miles

> Say, Martin, do you know that there is a Cyrillic keyboard you can use online? Google has one, and you can see how it works at http://www.russianenglishdictionary.org/ it converts your keyboard entry to Cyrillic, using the pattern on the keyboard it shows. 
> From this you can copy paste into the forum. It's probably easier than transliteration.

 The answer to your question is in the affirmative. Many of my earlier posts are in Cyrillic. My computer has been down for a while; so this reply is being typed in a public library, and they do not allow you to download programs. If you know anyone  who will repair a computer for little or nothing, or better yet give me a new one,   ::    please let me know.

----------


## LuxDefensor

> they do not allow you to download programs

 There is a good site http://translit.ru/
You don't need to download anything, use it online. I think it's very convenient.
There is even an on-line russian keyboard: http://translit.ru/keyboard/
Good luck

----------


## Seraph

> Originally Posted by Martin Miles  they do not allow you to download programs   There is a good site http://translit.ru/
> You don't need to download anything, use it online. I think it's very convenient.
> There is even an on-line russian keyboard: http://translit.ru/keyboard/
> Good luck

 This is how I do it.  Simply have a tab open for the Cyrillic enabled keyboard, and copy paste into forum.

----------


## Martin Miles

Ok, thanks, both of you, I'll have a look.

----------


## Martin Miles

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bideford_witch_trial. 
The story above describes how, _once upon a time_, the devil in the form of a black man made love to an English witch four times in a row.

----------

